# How to ?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Does any one have experience with blogs? How to start it up. Do they cost money to do? Do you have to post daily? What are your expeiences?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

My blog has been a great way to journal my experience and provide a great place to compile photos and results. From the feedback, it has been very educational to the readers as well.

Easy to build and easy to maintain. You do not need to post everyday, but enough to keep your viewers interested.

I share videos, pictures, statistics, and results which also help me as a historical record. The videos have been fun!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

How do you start?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Try blogger.com

It will walk you through the entire process. As you have already have web experience, it should be easy.

Best!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I did the blogger thing and it gave videos and alot of info on you tube. I posted the Big D Farm blog first post yesterday. I hope to use this to educate some floks on my approch to gardening. Thanks for all the help and info here folks. Come visit me on the blog.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> I did the blogger thing and it gave videos and alot of info on you tube. I posted the Big D Farm blog first post yesterday. I hope to use this to educate some floks on my approch to gardening. Thanks for all the help and info here folks. Come visit me on the blog.


Post a link to the blog.

Bloggers love reading blogs as well!


----------

